# Sweet spots on planted community tank sizes



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

For the battle-scarred tank-keeping veterans out there:

I keep hearing something like "if you're going to keep a tank, there's not much difference between maintaining a 10 gallon FW vs a 20 gallon FW, so if room or aesthetics isn't a consideration, you might as well keep a 20." (something similar to that...)

Are there points where maintenance considerations (and maint. equipment prices) start to kick in? i.e. how significantly different is a 33 from a 20? 45? 60, 75, 90? i.e. 10-30G is about the same amount, 45-75 is the next step up, and so on... 

Reason for asking: I have my eye on putting together a 75G planted community tank later this year, but if room isn't a consideration, should I just go bigger? Or stay at 75 b/c there's a big step up from that? Or no, you might as well move up to a 90...?

I'd like to plan to minimize upgrade creep... swapping one tank for another constantly and getting rid of old stuff that can't be used in a new tank... would just rather get something comfortably sized right off the bat and grow into it vs tearing down a setup and rebuilding it (though I can understand how some of you masochists are into that )

Appreciate any thoughts or comments... they will give me direction on which approach I take...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

For me what determined my max tank size was what would happen if I moved. Other than that take into account equipment cost. Its easy to replace a 2 or 4 foot bulb, but 30 inch you'll likely need to go to an aquarium shop. Tank height is a major factor with lighting and ease of maintnence. Water changes are also affected. Dosing won't change much, but you'll find yourself skipping the expensive substrates with large tanks

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Main thing in my eyes, is while a larger tanks offers alot more benifits (stability, room, stocking amount, etc) costs to maintain it are alot more. Substrate especially, that plant substrate is expensiiiiiiive.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd think the plants alone could cost a pretty penny to sufficiently scape it. The most I've ever done up was a 33g.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

4 foot size is the sweet spot. I've done 2, 3, and 6 foot planted tanks along with nanos. The 75 is a great footprint and isn't too deep so it's easy to light. But the ideal planted tank for me would be a 4 foot 120 gallon. 24" wide is an awesome footprint, and gives a much more 3D effect.

My preference for the 4 foot is mainly because lighting is not much more for a 4 foot than a 3 foot, and the tank is short enough not to need multiple CO2 injection points, multiple filters, powerheads, etc.

However, LED tiles have changed the landscape somewhat, so I have to look at the light spread to see if a 3 foot would still need 2 tiles (I think it would). If so, then a 4 foot once again would cost the same to light as a 3 foot and you would get 25% more tank.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had quite a few tank sizes but none bigger than 36 gallons. Sometimes, I've enjoyed going smaller rather than bigger. The main thing is height. It's harder to light a tall tank for plant growth, harder to reach in to plant it, and harder to maintain it. Not impossible, just harder unless you're tall and have long arms. Other than that, everything is preference. I really enjoy my 22 super long, which is 36 inches long but only 12 inches high, and also enjoy the 8 gallon Ebi. The 36 bowfront is nice to look at but I don't enjoy working inside it because it's just so deep.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

when i jumped from my 55 to my 77 the biggest thing i noticed was how much I hated buckets! once i got a python then i had no more issues. 

I think a 90 would be little difference at this size but jumping to a 6 footer would probably be a huge difference... i wouldn't know though, this is the largest tank i've had. 

the extra costs will be in the equipment/substrate required for the larger tank. The plants are a concern as well but just wait till CRS FAN puts up a fresh bucket for $30 or whatever and take that. They're always uncommon plants and there is plenty of them! Let them grow and propogate slowly if you're patient enough for that. Or just post on here and buy peoples trimmings.... i throw enough away every couple of weeks i could probably sell but it's not worth the time to take pictures and post for me.... i'm sure there are plenty of people willing to part with trimmings for pretty cheap.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Biggest I had was a 55g planted. I personally loved the size but would have rathered a 75g for the extra width for more options for scaping. The only problem with starting a tank with trimmings from here is you wanna make sure you start off with enough, always best to plant the tank right out to begin with to avoid algae problems. IMO if your gonna go with a 55g might as well go the next step and get a 75g, same with if your gonna go with a 90g you might as well go for the 120g. You are always gonna want bigger.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The other thing to consider beyond the volume, IMHO, is the shape: flat front, bow front, cube, etc. I've been looking at aquascaping sites online, and it seems to me that bow front tanks land themselves very well to interesting scapes (planted or not). Maybe it's just me (yup, I love bow fronts ), and obviously there are many examples of beautifully scaped tanks of all shapes out there. Anyway, I think the shape is a very important factor to consider.

As to volume, I'd say one size up from whatever you fancy after thinking it through, without adding depth as others have said. Sooner or later you'll probably want something bigger, so start out a little bigger than you think you should. It doesn't have to be full of plants right off the bat.

Oh, and yes, if you go beyond about 36G, buy a python if you don't have one. 

Just my 2c. Happy thinking!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

well bow fronts may be interesting tanks, what happens when they get damaged and you are looking to replace the tank with a used tank of the similar foot print, you just slashed your chances.

someone brought up a good point about tank size for stocking, if you are going for a medium sized aquarium i'd go for 40-45 G long


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Just want to say thanks for the answers and taking the time, some of the comments have crystallized a couple of decisions - I think I'm going to fix on a 4' long and something not too high so I can better manage the planted aspect; I also like the aesthetics of the long look. 

This puts me into either a 55 or a 75 I think, so probably a 75? That extra width would be pretty nice to have - separate the back from the foreground quite a bit more.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> This puts me into either a 55 or a 75 I think, so probably a 75? That extra width would be pretty nice to have - separate the back from the foreground quite a bit more.


If I had a choice between a 40 breeder and a 55, I would go for a 40 breeder. Honestly, you can do a lot more with a 36x18" footprint than a 48"x12" footprint.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

75g will be the most ideal size in the 4 ft category, I have done many planted but would have to say the 75g was the best. Your stocking options for fish are endless!

I had 12 Denisonni barbus, a school of cardinals, fan shrimp, plecos glo light tetras, rummy nose tetras and corydoras.

All the fish swam at different levels of the tank, the plants grew like weeds... I was bringing in Safeway bags full of stem plants every 2 weeks.

You will be happy with the amount of swimming room for your fish and space for your plants to grow!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm very happy with my 77 which is a 48 x 16 footprint... I like the height because it's stocked with fish that all swim at a different level and it's very neat to see that separation, plus it allows my vals to grow tall and thick. 
I would love to get a larger tank with a wider footprint to widen my choices for aquascaping, but I wouldn't want to sacrifice the height 

It all comes down to your own opinion.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

OK. 75 it is. Well that was easy 

Now to go about accumulating budget $'s to make this all happen... and somehow convince the wife that it is all her idea...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just go one thing at a time. Get the substrate and the tank, and then you can even dry start a carpet of foreground plants for a months to get her used to the idea. I'm sure there are still plenty of tank deals at stores and used here. If you did want a 40 breeder, Petco is having a dollar a gallon sale right now...until Jan. 21. Petco Coupons - Petco In-Store & Online Coupon Codes & Discounts at Petco.com

But I agree with the various people here, the 75 is the sweet spot as far as cost/footprint goes.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

My 72 bow front is by far my favourite tank. Height is a big factor from a maintenance factor. I had to sell my 145 because it was 26" high I could barely reach the bottom. Here are a couple of pictures of the 72. It is been running for about 7 years and the only thing I do is hack the plants down every once in a while and do a water change. These things are living art in my opinion and the best part is they always change. Here are some photos - all of the same tank.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful tank couch! i was looking for that 72 bow when i bought mine. Love that red lotus.. which pic is the current setup? in my opinion, the first picture is my favouite, those large stones add a nice touch around the plants


----------

